# New Furry/Anthro Comic Book from Image!



## EasySleazy (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

New comic from Image releases tomorrow-










Hit up your local comics shops for the first issue. Or just spread the word. 

The world needs more creator-owned furry comics. And with a popular publisher like Image there's a good chance there will be, if this comic gets enough steam : )


----------



## redfox_81 (Oct 15, 2018)

I’ve just finished issue three and am enjoying it a lot, the artwork is great!


----------

